# Canon Rebel EOS T2 Auto Rewind not loading film correctly...Please help!



## ak0428 (Sep 2, 2012)

I have not used my Rebel EOS T2 in years and bought me some film and new batteries, get it out to play around and the Auto Rewind is not working correctly. It would not load new film. After I put the film into the camera and close the door it has the fim spool icon and 24 but it doesnt prewind like it should and when I tried to take a photo to see if i can get it to prewind, it rewinds all the film back into the spool. It did this with 3 brand new rolls of film. Any suggestions?


----------

